
Quirky serifs aside, Georgia fonts win on Web (2006) - ComputerGuru
http://www.nytimes.com/2006/07/09/style/09iht-dlede10.2150992.html
======
ComputerGuru
Of note, the article (originally from the _International Herald Tribune_ )
cites the website of _The New York Times_ as being the primary example of
Georgia on the web. Today in 2017, NYTimes (which hosts the linked article) is
still using Georgia despite the ease of using custom fonts in modern browsers.

